# Λεξικό Διαλέκτων



## azimuthios (Aug 17, 2009)

Επιστρέφοντας μόλις χθες από τις διακοπές μου στην πατρίδα μου την Κρήτη (μη μου ευχηθείτε καλό χειμώνα ακόμα, θα πάω και μερικές μέρες στη Στούπα στη Μεσσηνία) έχω ακόμη νωπές τις μνήμες από τη διάλεκτο που άκουγα κι εγώ ο ίδιος στο σπίτι μου από τους παππουδογιαγιάδες μου και τους γονείς μου. 
Είμαι σίγουρος πως σε όλους σας συμβαίνει το ίδιο, οπότε ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να γράφουμε τις διάφορες λέξεις και εκφράσεις από τις ιδιαίτερες πατρίδες μας για να τις συγκρίνουμε, να τις μαθαίνουμε ή να σπάμε πλάκα. Αν το θέμα ανήκει αλλού, ζητάω προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη. 

Αρχίζω λοιπόν:

*λαντουρίζω*=καταβρέχω (λαντουριστό σε πολλά εστιατόρια σημαίνει το καταβρεγμένο παξιμάδι)
*κάθομαι ανακούρκουδα*=κάθομαι πρηνηδόν στις φτέρνες
*καμνώ*=κλείνουν τα μάτια μου από τη νύστα ή τον ήλιο. Χρησιμοποιείται και για τα μισάνοιχτα μάτια. "Γιάν'τα καμνείς;=Γιατί μισοκλείνεις τα μάτια σου;"
*κατουμίζω*=όχι μόνο κλείνουν τα μάτια μου, αλλά πέφτει και το κεφάλι μου κλπ.
*χοχλιός*=γνωστή σε όλους λέξη για το σαλιγκάρι. Βγαίνει φυσικά από το σχήμα του κοχλία.
*αίγα*=κατσίκα
*κούβος*=γαλοπούλα
*κιοσές*=εκείνος 

Και άλλα πολλά...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 17, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> *κάθομαι ανακούρκουδα*=κάθομαι πρηνηδόν


Ωραία ιδέα! 

Εγώ πάντως, _ανακούρκουδα_ λέω αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2009)

Κι εγώ αυτό λέω ανακούρκουδα.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry, κι εγώ αυτό εννοούσα... Εκ παραδρομής έγραψα πρηνηδόν. Το μυαλό μου έχει ακόμα διακοπική διάθεση και ολισθαίνει. Πάλι καλά που δεν σας έγραψα αχλαδόν!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

Για το _ανακούρκουδα_ υπάρχει η σημασία όπου η στήριξη του σώματος γίνεται στις μύτες των ποδιών, αλλά και εκείνη όπου το κάθισμα είναι στην έδρα και τα πόδια είναι σταυρωμένα χιαστί. Το πρώτο είναι η στάση τής _οκλάσεως_, το δεύτερο το λέμε _οκλαδόν_ (ενώ παρ' αρχ. και το _οκλαδόν_ την όκλαση δήλωνε). Αμφότερα από το _οκλάζω_ "κλίνω/κάμπτω τα γόνατα | κάθομαι στα γόνατα". Παρεμπ η _ημιόκλαση_ που κρατά πολλή ώρα αποτελεί βάρβαρο καψόνι.

Για τοπικά ιδιώματα και διαλέκτους δείτε κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2828, http://www.pardalilexi.gr/index.php, http://apokries-kozanis.gr/kozani_dictionary_by_lias.pdf κ.α.


----------

